# Blade Runner: Trailer zur Animationsserie Blade Runner: Black Lotus



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Blade Runner: Trailer zur Animationsserie Blade Runner: Black Lotus* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Blade Runner: Trailer zur Animationsserie Blade Runner: Black Lotus*


----------



## Rollora (1. August 2021)

Warum animation und nicht Echt/Live Action oder wie man das "modern" nennt?
Altered Carbon hat gezeigt, dass mit der Atmosphäre auch eine Serie möglich wäre.


----------



## Nebulus07 (2. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Warum animation und nicht Echt/Live Action oder wie man das "modern" nennt?
> Altered Carbon hat gezeigt, dass mit der Atmosphäre auch eine Serie möglich wäre.


Altered Carbon war mit der ersten Staffel abgeschlossen, damit hatte man das Buch verfilmt. Die zweite Staffel war einfach nur schlecht. Und bei einer Bladerunner Serie wäre es noch schwieriger sich an das Buch zu halten. Da der Film und das Buch nichts gemein haben. 
Leider scheint die Bladerunner Serie ein 0815 Manga hau drauf blödsinn für Teenies zu sein.


----------



## Whispercat (2. August 2021)

Ich war ja echt froh dass Denis Villeneuve mit 2049 nicht auf den Marvel/Tranformers Zug aufgesprungen ist nur weil sich 2 Stunden Explosionen besser verkauft hätten, sondern dass er es wirklich verstanden hat die Atmosspähre und die melancholische Grundstimmung des ersten Teils perfekt rüberzubringen.

Finde es daher ziemlich schwer mir vorzustellen wie Blade Runner in Serienform funktionieren soll aber vielleicht werde ich ja überrascht.







​


----------



## Rollora (2. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Altered Carbon war mit der ersten Staffel abgeschlossen, damit hatte man das Buch verfilmt. Die zweite Staffel war einfach nur schlecht. Und bei einer Bladerunner Serie wäre es noch schwieriger sich an das Buch zu halten. Da der Film und das Buch nichts gemein haben.
> Leider scheint die Bladerunner Serie ein 0815 Manga hau drauf blödsinn für Teenies zu sein.


ich kenne das Buch zu Altered Carbon nicht, ich bezog mich auf die Atmosphäre der ersten Staffel, die meiner Meinung nach durchsus Potential für weitere Staffeln hatte (wär da nicht das Ende gewesen)


----------



## derneuemann (2. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Warum animation und nicht Echt/Live Action oder wie man das "modern" nennt?
> Altered Carbon hat gezeigt, dass mit der Atmosphäre auch eine Serie möglich wäre.


Weil günstiger und da ist grundsätzlich gar nichts gegen einzuwenden, zumindest für mich. Gibt ja mittlerweile durchaus gelungene Animationsprojekte.

Zu altered carbon kann ich nur sagen, das die erste Staffel auch in meinen Augen echtes Potential hatte. Aber Staffel 2 war ein Witz, schlechte Schauspieler (Zumindest, das Produkt am Ende schien, als wären die Schauspieler schlecht, was ja meistens gar nicht an den Schauspielern liegt), schlechte Atmosphäre, Geschichte kam schlecht rüber.  War schon echt harte Arbeit die zweite Staffel bis zum Ende zu schauen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Altered Carbon war mit der ersten Staffel abgeschlossen, damit hatte man das Buch verfilmt. Die zweite Staffel war einfach nur schlecht.


Definitiv. Altered Carbon Staffel 1 hab ich insgesamt schon 2x angeschaut, und womöglich irgendwann ein drittes mal, aber Staffel 2 ist einfach nur Crap.


----------



## Nebulus07 (2. August 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Definitiv. Altered Carbon Staffel 1 hab ich insgesamt schon 2x angeschaut, und womöglich irgendwann ein drittes mal, aber Staffel 2 ist einfach nur Crap.


Wenn die Buchvorlage fehlt... Ist bei fast allen Serien so.... Besonders aufgefallen ist dies bei Game of Thrones. Die letzte Staffel war deswegen so schlecht, weil Martin das Buch dazu noch nicht geschrieben hatte. Sprich die Serie überholte die Bücher... 

Serien zu denen es gar keine Bücher gibt ( 90% aller Netflix Serien ) kann man deswegen in die Tonne werfen...


----------



## Rollora (2. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Weil günstiger und da ist grundsätzlich gar nichts gegen einzuwenden, zumindest für mich. Gibt ja mittlerweile durchaus gelungene Animationsprojekte.
> 
> Zu altered carbon kann ich nur sagen, das die erste Staffel auch in meinen Augen echtes Potential hatte. Aber Staffel 2 war ein Witz, schlechte Schauspieler (Zumindest, das Produkt am Ende schien, als wären die Schauspieler schlecht, was ja meistens gar nicht an den Schauspielern liegt), schlechte Atmosphäre, Geschichte kam schlecht rüber.  War schon echt harte Arbeit die zweite Staffel bis zum Ende zu schauen.


dann lasse ichs besser bei Staffel 1, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen Nr2 zu schauen


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich war ja echt froh dass Denis Villeneuve mit 2049 nicht auf den Marvel/Tranformers Zug aufgesprungen ist nur weil sich 2 Stunden Explosionen besser verkauft hätten, sondern dass er es wirklich verstanden hat die Atmosspähre und die melancholische Grundstimmung des ersten Teils perfekt rüberzubringen.


Ich war da im Kino drin. Finde ich echt gut gemacht.
Und Teil1 ist sowieso ein Klassiker und Meisterwerk, auch wenn er angeblich nicht so nah an die Buchvorlage kommt.



> Finde es daher ziemlich schwer mir vorzustellen wie Blade Runner in Serienform funktionieren soll aber vielleicht werde ich ja überrascht.


Könnte man bestimmt irgendwie hinbekommen. Nur das Animierte stört mich dabei.


----------



## derneuemann (2. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> dann lasse ichs besser bei Staffel 1, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen Nr2 zu schauen


Ist ja Geschmackssache, also schau mal ruhig rein, aber wundere dich nicht, wenn es dich negativ überrascht. Leider


----------



## Rollora (2. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ist ja Geschmackssache, also schau mal ruhig rein, aber wundere dich nicht, wenn es dich negativ überrascht. Leider


Ich verlasse mich da auf den guten Geschmack mancher PCGH User  ich selbst habe nicht so viel Zeit und mir gefiel Staffel 1. Staffel 2 wird - ob nun gut oder schlecht - wohl nicht an die abgeschlossene Staffel 1 rankommen und dann lasse ichs lieber sein und habe diese in guter Erinnerung. Genauso wie es kein Matrix 2 und 3 gibt. Oder so manch andere Fortsetzungen die nie hätten sein sollen (Indy 4)


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. August 2021)

Würde auch eine Liveaction Serie bevorzugen und das sehr im Stil von Bladerunner 2049. Was die Bildsprache angeht in Kombination mit der gut gewählten Musik, als Serie wohl nicht machbar zwecks Budget. Aber GoT hat mit Season 7 und 8 auch gezeigt das Budget nicht alles ist.

Dazu passend spiele ich gerade The Ascent( versuche es, Bugs) aber das Cyperpunk Universum hat was. Diese melancholische Art mit der dystopischen  Welt. Rein schauen werde ich alle mal, bin aber doch meist eher skeptisch was animierte Serien angeht. Kann mir nur kaum eine junge Zielgruppe für diese Art von Serie vorstellen, also Hoffnung!


----------



## derneuemann (3. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich verlasse mich da auf den guten Geschmack mancher PCGH User  ich selbst habe nicht so viel Zeit und mir gefiel Staffel 1. Staffel 2 wird - ob nun gut oder schlecht - wohl nicht an die abgeschlossene Staffel 1 rankommen und dann lasse ichs lieber sein und habe diese in guter Erinnerung. Genauso wie es kein Matrix 2 und 3 gibt. Oder so manch andere Fortsetzungen die nie hätten sein sollen (Indy 4)


Gutes Beispiel,

Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, auch bei den meisten Fortsetzungen. Aber Indy Teil 4 zum Beispiel verstehe ich gar nicht, was daran immer alle auszusetzen haben.

So unterschiedlich kann das immer sein.


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel,
> 
> Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, auch bei den meisten Fortsetzungen. Aber Indy Teil 4 zum Beispiel verstehe ich gar nicht, was daran immer alle auszusetzen haben.
> 
> So unterschiedlich kann das immer sein.


Fands zu übertrieben, überspitzt und dann so manche Szenen (Kühlschrank, Schluss...)


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Genauso wie es kein Matrix 2 und 3 gibt.


Doch die gibt es und das zurecht. Und Teil 4 kommt auch bald raus. Ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (3. August 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Fands zu übertrieben, überspitzt und dann so manche Szenen (Kühlschrank, Schluss...)


Ja, der Kühlschrank war eine echt unfassbar schlechte Idee  Der Rest war für mich ok. Viele Sachen fand ich auch ganz gelungen, wobei die Schwärmerei für Indi ( die Frau) ist auch zu drüber.


----------

